# Santa Rosalia BCS Mexico



## Wanna'Go

We are moving in Nov 2010 
Husband is retiring and I work Virtual. 
I am looking for information on High speed internet, cell phone, land lines, voice over IP and satelite. 

The lot we are going to build on is at the The Cove Community about 10 miles from Santa Rosalia BCS Mexico.




Thanks for any help I can get


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome. I see that no one from that area has responded yet, but there is hope.


----------



## arcatamarcia

*You might want to check out Baja Nomads forum.*

That's where most of the expats who live in Baja can usually be found. They are a wealth of info about the area and internet access (almost certainly via satellite) is a common topic.


----------



## Wanna'Go

arcatamarcia said:


> That's where most of the expats who live in Baja can usually be found. They are a wealth of info about the area and internet access (almost certainly via satellite) is a common topic.


Thank you for the infomration


----------



## RVGRINGO

Because of the desert and the heat and humidity for much of the year, added to the remoteness, Baja California is sort of a 'different world' from the rest of Mexico. As such, it has a different culture, more like the California, USA lifestyle. If you like that, OK. If not, you should explore 'mainland' Mexico's central highlands and colonial cities for a more balanced lifestyle and the ability to move about the country with ease, or to drive or fly to the rest of the USA from any number of cities.


----------



## makaloco

The combination of desert and coast is actually what attracts many of us to the Baja California peninsula. Scenery is gorgeous, it's breezy and clear most of the time, and the climate is generally drier than in coastal areas of the mainland. Humidity is bothersome only during late tropical storm season (usually mid-August through mid-October).

Do you really think the lifestyle is like that in California? I've only been there once (Los Angeles), but BCS is nothing like what I saw. Maybe it's true closer to the border, though, or in the ritzier sections of Los Cabos.


----------



## capitan

Wanna'Go said:


> We are moving in Nov 2010
> Husband is retiring and I work Virtual.
> I am looking for information on High speed internet, cell phone, land lines, voice over IP and satelite.
> 
> The lot we are going to build on is at the The Cove Community about 10 miles from Santa Rosalia BCS Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get


Hi there! My wife and I recently purchased a plot at the Cove. We met George & Carol & had a great time during our visit. Our plan is to start building in 5 years. Now that a year or so has passed since this thread, I was wondering if you have made it down there yet? I hope America's economic woes didn't keep you from getting there...


----------



## Wanna'Go

This is our second year at the Cove. Have rock wall up (2011) this year a storage shed. 
Who know when we can build the house. Need to sale the home in the USA first.


----------



## Wanna'Go

*The Cove*



capitan said:


> Hi there! My wife and I recently purchased a plot at the Cove. We met George & Carol & had a great time during our visit. Our plan is to start building in 5 years. Now that a year or so has passed since this thread, I was wondering if you have made it down there yet? I hope America's economic woes didn't keep you from getting there...



What lot is your? This is our Second year Down here. When are you coming back down?

This is our second year at the Cove. Have rock wall up (2011) this year a storage shed.
Who know when we can build the house. Need to sale the home in the USA first


----------



## capitan

Hello there! Sorry it took so long to get back to you! I thought that may be your place there! That barrier looks like a great idea! We are hoping to get back down there in 5 yrs. & get a good solid start like you did! I wish we could get there much faster, but we have many many things to do before our retirement. Were you able to get your shed up?? Do you have children that seem interested? I think mine will be...


----------



## Wanna'Go

*The Cove BCS*



capitan said:


> Hi there! My wife and I recently purchased a plot at the Cove. We met George & Carol & had a great time during our visit. Our plan is to start building in 5 years. Now that a year or so has passed since this thread, I was wondering if you have made it down there yet? I hope America's economic woes didn't keep you from getting there...


April 19 2012
We came down in Oct this year to spend the winter going to go home around the 1st of May or so. 
We have enjoyed kayaking, fishing and bouncing around in the Jeep. Duane finished the shed.


----------



## Chuckjim

*Cove lots*



Wanna'Go said:


> We are moving in Nov 2010
> Husband is retiring and I work Virtual.
> I am looking for information on High speed internet, cell phone, land lines, voice over IP and satelite.
> 
> The lot we are going to build on is at the The Cove Community about 10 miles from Santa Rosalia BCS Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get


I was wondering if you could let me know what you paid for your lot at the cove. We are from Washington state and this area looks great. We just returned from trip to cabo but I like the close proximity to the us so it wouldn't be bad to drive. Thanks.


----------



## Wanna'Go

*Lots*



Chuckjim said:


> I was wondering if you could let me know what you paid for your lot at the cove. We are from Washington state and this area looks great. We just returned from trip to cabo but I like the close proximity to the us so it wouldn't be bad to drive. Thanks.


You can get a update on what Georg Wade is selling the lot's for. 
His skypename is ::: georgewade2, 
office: 1.800.409.6320, Mobile Mexico 52.615.104.2566
Home: 949.200.6324
[url=http://www.thecovecommunity.com

Please till George that Dini and Duane Jaskowski passed on the information. Let us know there's anything else we can answer for you.


----------



## Chuckjim

*Santa Rosalie*



Wanna'Go said:


> We are moving in Nov 2010
> Husband is retiring and I work Virtual.
> I am looking for information on High speed internet, cell phone, land lines, voice over IP and satelite.
> 
> The lot we are going to build on is at the The Cove Community about 10 miles from Santa Rosalia BCS Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help I can get


I was wondering what you can tell me regarding basic services nearby and in Santa Rosalia such as grocery stores, gas stations, bakeries,restaurants, hardware stores? Are their any towns nearby with major stores like wallmart, Costco,home depot? Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## Wanna'Go

1.	Grocery Stores 5-6 there are not like the major stores in Washington state or Idaho. 
They are getting more and more items for Americans. I get the best Washington apples in the small store in San Lucas and Idaho potatoes
2.	Four- Pemex Gas Stations 
3. French bakery, Panadería El Boleo, that travelers and locals alike, seem to be addicted to. The baguettes produced here are supposed to be the best in all of México and the pastries and other bakery items are equally delicious. The bakery has been in constant operation since 1901.

4.	www.allaboutbaja.com/santarosalia.html
5.	Restaurants from Chinese, Pizza, Sea food, Mexican and Street vendors
6.	3-Harware stores, 2- Lumber yard. Not like the US.
7.	Major Stores like Wal-Mart, Costco, Home Depot you go to La Paz BCS, Ensenada BCS or San Diego CA 
You need to take the time and come to Santa Rosalia see for you self if it is a match.
Santa Rosalia is a match for us. What we enjoy is the going out in the Jeep and visiting small villages, fishing, kayaking, and no snow lets of sun shine. 
I have joint the Lions Club in Santa Rosalia it happen to be all ladies.


----------



## capitan

Awesome!! Nice shed & nice plot!! I believe we are on Casita lot #14 if I remember right! Glad to hear you spent the winter there & had fun! I sure hope George & Carol got some sales this winter...they deserve it!


----------



## Sanfro

I remember driving that road and there was nothing but sky and sand .


----------



## capitan

I'm sorry for your loss. As a part of a human race thats expected to double in the next half century, Im not sure what I can do to help. I guess lets just be grateful that theres still ALOT of sky & sand down there for now...


----------



## capitan

Sorry Sanfro! Lol! I think I wasn't understanding what you were saying...the land isnt developed right up to the road. Theres a sign about 50 feet off the road on the ocean side advertising "lots for sale", along with a campground sign. When you turn in there on the dirt road, the developed portion of the land appears 1/4 mile later. By then, you will also see the ocean!


----------



## almot

Stopped there a few times on the camp, so thought that could chime in.

I think there is no such geographic name as "The Cove", not yet. The area is called San Lucas Cove, and the area close to those lots is called Playa Dos Amigos. They've been selling lots for about 4 years now, though I haven't seen any homes yet. Most lots are probably still for sale. Most of permanent gringos in the area live not in "The Cove" - because there is no such place yet - but in trailers on the camps North of those lots, and (to my best knowledge) are not planning to buy.

Walmart, Costco? Are you kidding me  ... Check Google Earth. The area is scarcely populated. The town of St Rosalia has a few grocery stores and hardware stores, and this is it. No big box stores for 500 or 700 miles, no hospital. 

So, it is quiet - relatively quiet. At 6 am you will wake up to reveille at the military base next door, but you'll soon get used to it. 

The lots - "The Cove" - is actually outside the San Lucas Cove, and is not sheltered well from prevailing Northern winds. Might be TAD cooler during July and August, can't say, never been there during that time. For any shopping (and any other needs) you need to get in the car and drive. St Rosa is 15 miles away. There is a small convenience store 1 mile away, but half of that distance is down the highway and walking there is dangerous so you have to drive anyway. 

The actual cove of San Lucas dries out in low tide almost entirely, so 50% of time you will have problems getting your boat out. There are few access points to the hard land, but those are away from the lots discussed here.

I suggest that people buying here come and actually live for a few weeks, preferably in different times of the year. It is not very cheap, and not very expensive, but consider that you don't own the land, it is a bank trust - Fideicomisco. Foreigners can't own land in Baja. But that's alright, they still buy and sell, just with extra costs added. Selling your home in the US might not be a good idea because from mid-July to the end of September you will want to flee back North as most of local expats. It is ridiculously hot during that period - google up "tiempo Santa Rosalia BCS" and see for yourself. Don't know if there is any electricity there yet - there is none on the camps, though running water doesn't seem to be a problem. 

Land line - not that I know of. Wi-Fi internet can be arranged - used to be the case. Most likely you will have to use a satellite internet. Cell phone coverage - intermittent, though this is getting better with time. Most of Baja don't have any cell phone or Wi-Fi coverage and never will (not in my lifetime), so going anywhere further than 100 miles you better carry a satellite phone.


----------

